# NHRA Sonoma Raceway!



## DWimages (Oct 18, 2013)

This image was created during this years Mello Yello NHRA National at Sonoma Raceway as part of there Photo Team.




Mike Doran
www.dorancreatives.net


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 18, 2013)

I like it.

Jim


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 4, 2016)

Love Sonoma!



Antron Brown blower explosion NHRA Sonoma 2013 Sun 2397 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



The Surfer crewette Fri 8663 web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Brittany Force line tight NHRA 2013 8629 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Brittany Force Pits NHRA 2013 8529 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Top Fuel Fri night NHRA 2013 8790 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Funny Cars nite race NHRA 2013 8706 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2016)

Very nice series, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 4, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Keith.



Thank you Click  I can't believe the cameras and lenses hold together under the extreme acoustic pounding.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 4, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice series, Keith.
> ...


My brother had a 69 charger with the 440 six-pack..... you could see the dishes in the kitchen (far side of house from car) vibrate..... and those beasts are 10 times worse!


----------



## TheJock (Jan 5, 2016)

A friend told me about the “light” version dragster with dual passenger pods that runs at the Yas Marina Circuit, my friend told me it is “only” 3,500bhp!!!
Allegedly the full power variant is over 8,000bhp


----------

